# Aktivierung Box in HTML?



## Shorty1968 (3. September 2018)

Hallo ich habe in meinem Admin bereich bei den Kategorien Folgenden Code eingetragen:

```
<!-- BOF - Extra Versandkosten -->
          <tr>
            <td><span class="main"><?php echo TEXT_PRODUCTS_ACTIVATE_EXTRA_SHIPPING; ?></span></td>
            <td><span class="main"><?php echo xtc_draw_checkbox_field('activate_extra_shipping', '1',$pInfo->activate_extra_shipping=='1'); ?></span></td>
          </tr>
          <!-- EOF - Extra Versandkosten -->
```
Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht weiter,was ich z.b. in meinem Smarty Template eintragen muss das es auch nur angezeigt wird wen man das Häckchen setzt,wie müsste ich nun weiter vorgehen um das zu erreichen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2018)

Hi,
wie wäre es mit einer IF-Abfrage um das tr?
https://www.smarty.net/docsv2/de/language.function.if.tpl

Grüße


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. September 2018)

Danke davon ging ich aus,aber reicht es wenn ich z.b. diesen Code ins Smarty Template eintrage?

```
{if (activate_extra_shipping)}
Mein erster Code
{else}
Mein Zweiter Code
{/if}
```


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2018)

Hi,
I verwende kein smarty deshalb kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob es in einem If einen boolschen Wert bei angabe der Checkbox bekommt.
Ansonsten klassisch `activate_extra_shipping == 1` oder Du gibst der Checkbox ein value mit und fragst diesen ab.


----------



## Shorty1968 (6. September 2018)

Vielen dank ich glaube ich habe verstanden.


----------

